# technical question about the CDs



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

When I start the CDs, I cannot get them to jump from track one to track two or from track three to track four. I push the buttons and it will hesitate, but not move to the next track. I don't have this problem with any of my other CD's, so I don't think it's my player. Could there be something wrong with my CD's? Or am I just not holding my tongue right?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I don't have this problem with mine on my big CD player although some problems on my portable one. But I'm almost positive that it's the portable's problem since it's a little fussy at times.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lauralee, actually with out being in front of the player I could not tell you what maybe happening. I would email Mike and see what he says about it. I am not sure what to tell you on this one.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

I haven't purchased mike's cds yet but I have had troubles with some cds in certain cd players before. If you can, try your cds in another player and see if the problem persists. It is possible that the cds and your player just are not compatible. I agree with what nmwinter said, portable cd players can sometimes be a problem. Are you using a protable player? It is good that you pointed this problem out. I would think that commercially manufactured CDs should be playable in any player like the other cds you own. It could be a problem in the way they are manufactured but I am just guessing. If there is a problem hopefully Mike will get it corrected before it causes others grief. It is not like we IBSer's don't have enough problems already.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Laura Lee, Try another CD player. I have just used 3 different ones and the CD's play ok. They are stamped by professional duplicators so should be ok. If it continues let me know. Best RegardsMike


----------

